# 6 male rats needing homes in Dublin, Ga.



## SmileyDJingles (Jan 9, 2010)

The first group of three are brothers and are around eight months old. 

Eeine is a albino and the smallest of the group. 

Meenie is a albino too and the biggest of the group. I belive he is the Alpha of the three. He looks big and mean but he is a sweetheart.

Miney is a black/brown hooded and is a total nut! He loves to be tickled!!

You were probably wondering, but their sister is named Mo and was supposed to be a male. I got Lucky(Lucky not to be snake food. She was a feeder rat) to be a freind for Mo and two weeks later she had ten babies. 

So now we come to the second group. My babies!! (I kinda fell totally head over heels in love with the babies as soon as I saw them.) 

They are:

Bibadi is a albino and is the biggest and calmest of the group.

Babadi is a albino and loves helping his brothers get into trouble.

Boo is a albino too and is the smallest of the group and the most hyper.

They were born 2/27/2010 and are six months old.

I would love to keep them all but I don't have time to play with all 13 of them as much as they need to be played with. All six are very sweet and love play time.

I'll try to post some pictures and maybe a video on youtube of them soon.


----------

